# Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab



## Spikos (21. Januar 2010)

*Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab*

Ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass bei Downloads die mit voller Geschwindigkeit laufen (bei mir ca 700 kb/s) max. 10 mb geladen werden (eher weniger, es bricht oft nach Sekunden schon ab). Danach kommt der Download entweder zum erliegen oder die Downloadrate sinkt auf 150 kb/s, was für mich nicht akzeptabel ist. Außerdem hab ich beobachtet, dass meine WLAN-Verbindung während des Downloads anstatt 54 mbits nurnoch zwischen 1-10 mbits empfängt, bis er die Verbindung komplett verliert. Andererseits klappen die Downloads manchmal ohne Probleme, obwohl ich nichts ändere. Woran kann das liegen?
Verwende eine Vodafone EasyBox 602 mit aktueller Firmware und einen Level One WNC-0305USB Wlan-Stick, welcher laut Herstellerangaben auch g-Draft empfangen kann. Den Router habe ich zuerst auf b/g/n-draft mixed eingestellt, nach dem umstellen auf g/n-draft mixed ist aber auch kein Unterschied festzustellen. Bin langsam am verzweifeln..

edit: ich seh grad, falsches Forum. Kann das ein Mod bitte verschieben?


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab*

Wo lädst du denn? Schonmal testweise ein Kabel ausprobiert?
Bei meiner FritzBox ist es so, dass das WLan gern mal ausfällt, wenn man versucht sehr viele Daten ins Lan zu übertragen.

so far


----------



## Spikos (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab*

Es ist egal, von wo ich lade. Wenn die Server mehr als 250 kb/s oder was auch immer hergeben, dann kriege ich nur sehr kleine Dateien runtergeladen (z.B. grad den neuen Firefox von Computerbase), sind die Dateien aber im 100 mb Bereich, habe ich schon keine Chance mehr. Ich tippe beinahe auf ein Überhitzen irgendeiner Komponente, und da habe ich diesen Level One Wlan-Stick im Verdacht. Per Kabel hatte ich nie Probleme, allerdings kann ich keines mehr verwenden (jedenfalls nicht auf Dauer), da ich vom 1. Stock runter ins Erdgeschoss durchs Wohnzimmer bis zum Flur damit muss.


----------



## knuffbiber (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab*

Ich würd mal mehrere DSL-Speedtests machen und schauen ob die Ergebnisse konstannt sind. Dann mit Nestumbler alle Accespoints checken und einen Channel wählen auf dem keiner in der Umgebung sendet. Danach ne große Datei über Wlan kopieren und die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit wieder beobachten.
Den Rechner auch mal zum Testen direkt neben dem Router platzieren, um Störungen durch Wände/ große Entfernungen zu minimieren.


----------



## Spikos (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab*

Also Speedtests habe ich schon gemacht, dabei tritt das Problem ebenfalls nicht auf. Netstumbler funktioniert bei mir nicht (der Stick wird nicht unterstützt oder so), den Channel habe ich auch schon verändert, ist jetzt auf 11 (und ich glaube nicht, dass hier irgendeiner auf diesem Channel sendet - kennt sich in der Nachbarschaft eh niemand mit Wlan aus). Also mein PC steht quasi genau über dem Router, dazwischen ist nur eine Holzdecke mit Rehgipsplatten oder sowas drauf (sind so ganz dünne Wände und Decken). Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich das Problem erst neuerdings habe, anfangs ging alles problemlos, es fing so um Weihnachten herum an und davor hatte ich das WLAN seit ca 3 Monaten ohne Probleme im Einsatz.


----------



## knuffbiber (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab*

Hab grad mal bisschen Signalstärken gemessen. Wenn ich meinen Laptop genau über die Spitze der Antenne halte (1-2m) bricht die Signalstärke im Vergleich zur Abstrahlrichtung (Rundherum) um etwa die hälfte ein.
Hast du mit der Ausrichtung der Antenne schon etwas rumgespielt?

Falls es wirklich an der Signalstärke liegt, wäre wohl eine billige Richtfunkantenne, oder eine Selbstgebaute die wirkungsvollste Lösung.


----------



## Spikos (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Download bricht mit WLAN ständig ab*

Naja die Easybox hat keine verstellbare Antenne und ich weiß auch nicht genau wie diese ausgerichtet ist. Ich werde jetzt mal ein wenig mit den Einstellungen im Router herumspielen und den Stick mal an einen anderen Platz tun, vielleicht lässt sich so was machen. Danke für den Hinweis aber mit der Abstrahlrichtung, daran hab ich nicht gedacht!


----------

